# Tiefenanzeige fällt aus



## Krachmacher (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo!

An unserem Echolot fällt ständig die Tiefenanzeige aus. Auf dem Fluss bei niedrigen Tiefen so um die 2 bis 5 Meter und Geschwindigkeiten bis ca. 10kmh funktioniert es relativ stabil, relativ. Auf dem See (Tiefen zwischen 0,6 und 25 Meter) Funktioniert er eigentlich gar nicht. Unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit und Tiefe und Wellenhöhe. Uns wurde gesagt, das könnte an der Batterie liegen *Kopfkratz* für uns sieht es eher nach dem Geber aus. Allerdings, gibt uns zu denken, dass es auf dem Fluss relativ gut funktioniert, auf dem See aber gar nicht. Heute Trollingfunktion ausprobiert, auch hier bei ca. 1 1/2 Stunden fahrt geschätzte  5 min Tiefenanzeige.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, woran das liegen kann?


VG
Katja


----------



## Fidde (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Moin,  hast  du den Tiefenbereich richtig eingestellt? Ist der Geber nach Anleitung montiert (richtige Seite)?
Ich denke ein paar mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich.


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Was für ein Echo ist es denn?


----------



## racoon (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Das Problem hatten Bekannte von mir auch, denen ich mein Lot geliehen habe. Sie waren fast schon verzweifelt, haben mich verflucht und über die Technik gemault wie Bierkutscher. 
 Ich habe Ihnen dann einfach den Geber richtig eingestellt, sie hatten ihn nämlich so verdreht, dass er nicht nach unten sondern nach hinten abgestrahlt hat.


----------



## Krachmacher (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Haben ein Simrad nss7 Evo2 combo, eingebaut von einer fachwerkstatt. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass der Geber zumindest grob richtig montiert ist. Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass es bei gleicher tiefe und Geschwindigkeit auf dem See nicht funktioniert, auf dem Fluss aber schon 


VG
Katja


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Hab das Problem auch. Harter Grund, Funktioniert gut. Komme auf den See, trübes Wasser, schlammiger  Grund, Tiefenanzeige weg. Bei mir ( Hummibird ) hilft dann das Umschalten der Strahlauswahl von 200 auf 455 kHz.
 Kenne dein Gerät aber nicht und weiß nicht ob deins diese Funktion auch hat.


----------



## H.J.R. (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Hi
Welcher Geber? Welche Frequenzen? 

Gruß HJR


----------



## Krachmacher (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Das ändern der Frequenzen (83 kHz bzw. Medium chirp) bringt auch nichts. Haben gestern den Hinweis bekommen, dass wir alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurück stellen sollen und dann noch mal testen sollen. Werden wir tun...


VG
Katja


----------



## Krachmacher (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Geber airmair 150 TM chirp


VG
Katja


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Habe den Airmar 150m eine zeitlang an einem Garmin gpsmap gefahren. Der Geber ist nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr stabil in der Anzeige auch bei kleinen Abweichungen aus der idealen Montagelage. Im Vergleich zu Lowrance (83/200 Chirp) und Raymarine war er selbst bei ungünstigen Bedingungen, z.B. Leinenfeld einer Fischfarm sehr genau in der Tiefenanzeige, wo andere Geber schon verrückt spielten.
Gibt es auf dem Fluss Unterschiede in der Tiefenanzeige wenn mit oder gegen die Strömung gefahren wird?
Die ordnungsgemäße Montage des Gebers am Boot würde ich auf jeden Fall einmal kontrollieren. 
Wenn dort alles stimmig ist, der Geber ordnungsgemäß im Gerät angemeldet ist und andere Störfaktoren (Montagehinweise Airmar) auszuschließen sind, würde ich einen Geberdefekt vermuten.


----------



## Krachmacher (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Strömung ist sehr schwach auf dem Fluss und hat keine Auswirkungen. Wir haben heute alles überprüfen lassen, auch Batterie, eine war tatsächlich defekt und wurde getauscht. Sollte das der Fehler gewesen sein, dann kann die Saison weitergehen  ich werde berichten, wegen dauerregen erfolgt der Test erst später, leider...


VG
Katja


----------



## Krachmacher (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Das Wechseln der Batterie scheint gegen die größten Funktionsstörungen geholfen zu haben, wir haben jetzt auch auf dem See Tiefenanzeigen. Ganz zufrieden sind wir allerdings noch immer nicht.


VG
Katja


----------



## goover (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Hallo, ja es ist nicht selten, dass die Batterie zwar 12 Volt liefert nur nicht genug Kraft hat. Habt ihr eine ganz neue genommen? Nicht am günstigsten aber sinnvollsten, um Störquellen auszuschließen ist der Anschluss direkt an eine extra Stromquellen. Es gibt viele Stromabnehmer, die den Geber beeinflussen.

Ist das Problem denn schon gelöst?

Gruß


----------



## Krachmacher (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Wir haben eine ganz neue genommen. Zur Verkabelung kann ich nichts sagen, denke aber nicht, dass nur das Echolot angeklemmt ist. Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## goover (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Dann ist doch alles fein....


----------



## Krachmacher (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tiefenanzeige fällt aus*

Jupp, alles super.


----------

